# last update Christmas Present last update



## zeb (8 Dec 2008)

ill be posting pic of Christmas Present ive made as and when i complete them feed back is much like (what word should i use) some may not be finshed (oiled etc) but the cuttting will most likly be done hope u like them as much as the reciver will i hope  

a bit about me as im new ish hear, im 16 years old and i have been working with wood since i was 12 got my first real tools when iwas 14, jig saw,dril sander, now use all the tool me and my dad have. i spend most of my time woodworking,riding my pushbike or playing pc games well that me!  

only got one so far fell free to post ur own if u wont !! :lol:

its a a wild cat one with flash on and one with it off


----------



## chrispuzzle (10 Dec 2008)

Great work Zeb. If you can do that sort of work at 16 you've got a real talent for this stuff!


----------



## zeb (10 Dec 2008)

thanks  :roll: :wink: might be posting one today or tommrow, should be 3d angels and santa, never done 3d work before so im intrested to see how it works out


----------



## zeb (19 Dec 2008)

here they are sorry have been having troble loging into photobucket


----------



## PowerTool (20 Dec 2008)

Very nice work  
Particularly like the elf carrying present,and the santa man-in-the-moon.
Are the lines all burnt ? (pyrography) And looking at the grain direction on the angel,is that made from two seperate pieces ?

Andrew


----------



## zeb (20 Dec 2008)

thanks mate ,  and yes all the lines are burnt in, they are all made from plywood.The angle is made from 2 peaces as u suggest i was going for a more 3d look, making the wings behind her (or him :lol: ) here is anther one i spent a hour or so on today 











This is a better view of the angle so u now what im on about andrew


----------



## zeb (22 Dec 2008)

all the same these just took a lot of pics so u guys could see better can u gess who it is. p.s its for my dad and he loves westerns :lol:


----------



## PowerTool (22 Dec 2008)

It's "the Duke" himself,John Wayne - and very nice it looks  

Andrew


----------



## zeb (22 Dec 2008)

thanks, i was just checking to see if it did look like him did wont my dad to know who it was :shock:


----------



## zeb (26 Dec 2008)




----------



## scroller frank (27 Dec 2008)

Hi Zeb ,
Looks like you've been having fun over Christmas :lol: :lol: 
i like your santa and reindeer 's,
you into pyrography as well as scrolling ?
Keep up the good work,
---------all the best --Frank---

-------------- Happy new -scrolling-year--------


----------



## zeb (27 Dec 2008)

thanks you. I am not that into pyrography as i only have one of the cheappy soldering iron types not that brillient but like using to make bits stand out, quick easy and keeps my shead warm :lol:


----------

